# T3 dose on DNP



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Current cut cycle:

300mg test e ew

100mg var ed

400mg DNP ed

t3 50mcg ed

2week rotating mini cycleS clen/ ECA

Do I need that much T3? Or is that risking muscle loss? Or will more be beneficial? I just can't decide on the best T3 dose, I'm thinking 50mcg eod tbh


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

25-50mcg is good, really you should just be using it for metabolic stabilisation rather than to add to the fat burning, so just a replacement dose really.


----------

